# [Wet Thumb Forum]-digital camera



## loxman1956 (Aug 18, 2003)

i have a nikon coolpix 2500,any good for taking pictures of my tanks.can you give me some general ideas what i need to set everything to,like flash on or off etc etc.thanks for your help.want to get some pictures of my tanks on this site.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

I am no expert, but since nobody else answered;

I turn the flash off and all of the tank lights on. The flash seems to create a glare on the glass, plus it startles the fish. Make sure you clean the glass well before taking the pics. Any little spot on the glass will show up and detract from the picture. Other than that, I don't do anything special.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmm. I must have missed the first posting.

I recently purchased a Nikon Coolpix 4100. So, the cameras are bound to be similar. Here's what I did for my recent shots. Wait until night when you can turn off all houselights. Turn on all the tank lights. Go into Menu and set the White Balance (or similar) to 'flourescent'. Turn off the flash. Turn on the timer/delayed picture. Set the camera on a tripod (or similar). Take a dozen shots and pick out the best one.


----------



## loxman1956 (Aug 18, 2003)

margolis,bss
thanks for your replys will give try these suggestions and see what happens.thanks again...


----------

